# Manistee River Trail Backpacking trip from Red Bridge to Hodenpyle (pics)



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Made the trip this weekend with the scouts. We had beautiful weather and made great time. Logged 8 miles and had camp setup on the river by noon and Saturday. 










One of 3 small waterfalls:









My campsite:









"Little Mac"









Mother and deer on the way out:









Panorama River overlook at flower flats:









The fishing didn't go very good. Wading where near our campsite was difficult so I could cover much water. Couldn't get any hookups on hackle or spinners.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Beautiful! I've hiked the NCT near there, but never that close to the river. Worth a visit.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That side is definitely better than the NCT side for scenery I have to say.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Great pictures Steve. Do you do alot of hiking/backpacking?


----------



## hmdomn (Sep 22, 2008)

Steve,
Are bikes feasible in the trails you took? I'm looking to take my bike up there this weekend and cruise around, looking for some suggestions. Where is a good place to start? Would like to see the rest of the big river other than Tippy.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Great trip. Love the pictures. Flower flats is one of my favorite places in the world. Usually stop there for a bit when floating and even walked in there. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

gunrod said:


> Great trip. Love the pictures. Flower flats is one of my favorite places in the world. Usually stop there for a bit when floating and even walked in there.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.




Grew up hunting the flower fields back in the day......early 60s....could drive right back there then......beautiful area to walk around......


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice area! That will be my next hike. I'm thinking fall. Anyone interested?


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

Steve,

Those photos bring back some great memories. I hiked that trail 4-5 times while in high school and boy scouts. It is an amazing area, and i would say that trail beats a lot of trails that are out there for scenery. I spent a summer out west (oregon, idaho, montana) and it beats some of those. I remember getting into some good trout and have been back many times for them.

Makes me want to get back there.


----------

